# Dove Hunting & A New Natural



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

A few days ago Kobe popped a parcel with some office bands, 108#s,.. and a beautiful natural in it. The natural is beauty and has a comfy grip, but not having shot a natural before I am not very proficient with it. You can say I'm not a natural with a natural, Lol. Anyway when I just started out I was terrible, couldn't even hit a coke can at 15 feet, but slowly after many hrs of practice I'm now able to hit a coke can at 25feet 4/10 times. Getting better but still a long way to go.
Here's a pic with Kobe's natural and the plastic side by side. Oh I got new bands 1.5mm (thick) flats, called 'Gym in the Pocket', They last much much longer than the last setup I used which were .65mm (thick) double flats. But they still pull 16lbs + like my last setup.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Okay, on to how the new bands perform. I deliberately cut them shorter by an inch'' for more power because I use a shorter draw (27'' draw) I cut them 7'' or 6.5'' in length, & stretch them 4x their original length. Really stretchy bands that handle average weighted ammo well, I match them with 7-8g ammo, either 3/8''ID hexnuts or .44cal leadballs. The single band setup can easily put a .44 leadball through 1 side of a baked bean can @ 15feet which is more than enough power for birds at close range.









For Hunting
This evening the weather was fine, a hint of warm sun, slightly breezy, and birds were chirping. Today's ammo of choice is the .44 leadball, I grabbed a bunch and put them in my pocket. A lil walk around the neighborhood and a starling caught my eye, of course I shot at it, missed and hit smack into a wall thus also scaring it away. sigh, oh well. Moving on, after a while of more walking, a tasty looking dove caught my attention. I thought to myself, this one's goin down. I raised my Plastic lastic and shot at it, the .44 leadball missed a bit to the right. Surprisingly the dove wasn't too shocked, as the bands didn't produce a loud snap like the thinner .65mm flats did. So less noise to spook game. great. I quickly loaded a second shot, and prayed hard not to miss this time, you only get so much luck. Lol. Drew back and released the death load, the .44 lead hit smack into the dove's side this time. It just came dropping down, hit the ground, did a lil flapping and expired on the spot.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And Oh how I missed bird, haha. I found a new way of cooking that I really like. I deep fried it in pure butter, with a hint of soy sauce and black pepper. Really simple but delish. This really made my day,











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool, some asparagus, and some baked potato and you should be set.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice tale ... and nice bird! Thanks for posting!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the good read. Good shot too.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting, good read and mouth watering ending.
Philly


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh, a teriyaki dove sandwich would be awesome... on a bun with mayo, cold lettuce and tomato...


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

perhaps a new sandwich is in the making, instead of BLT.... DLT (dove lettuce tomato)


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, and I'll be sure to try the sandwich recipes out.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks like an inca dove. If it is I know the feeling of shooting them down. Nice story and great shot. Saludos







.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

What kind of dove is that? Mourning??


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Gotta love dove breasts! I like to take a fresh jalapeno pepper, split it up one side, clean out the seeds, add a chunk of queso fresco, then wrap the dove breast around that, and wrap with a slice of bacon, then grill over a mesquite fire. Eat and repeat with a shot of mezcal until the ground reaches up and taps you on the back of the head. Best way in the world to end up a day of hunting with a bunch of buddies.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Gotta love dove breasts! I like to take a fresh jalapeno pepper, split it up one side, clean out the seeds, add a chunk of queso fresco, then wrap the dove breast around that, and wrap with a slice of bacon, then grill over a mesquite fire. Eat and repeat with a shot of mezcal until the ground reaches up and taps you on the back of the head. Best way in the world to end up a day of hunting with a bunch of buddies.


Great post! It's like I'm sitting at the campfire with you.
That preperation sounds amazing


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

that's what it's all about!!
i'm wanting to go hunting so bad... i'm planing a trip tonight with my dad, for frogs...
if it turns out, hopefully i can post some yummy pics too!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice shooting, but better cooking...breasts are ALWAYS enjoyable...with or without the sauce!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Josephlys you change from those 3/8” lead and shooting .44s regularly now?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

rashid100 said:


> What kind of dove is that? Mourning??


As Xidoo said, that's an Inca Dove. They're about half the size of a Mourning Dove.


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

the inca kinda looks like a juvenile mourning....


----------

